# Four uk debuts for volkswagen at goodwood festival of speed



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Volkswagen is preparing to delight automotive fans at the annual Goodwood Festival of Speed on 26-28 June by showcasing four new cars, all of which are making their UK debuts. These are the Sport Coupé GTE Concept, the XL Sport and the Golf R400, as well as the 2015 Polo R WRC rally car.








The Sport Coupé GTE Concept made its international debut at the Geneva Motor Show in March this year. Combining an exclusive sports car design with a four-door body and a glass roof extending into the tailgate, it marks the beginning of a new design era for Volkswagen. Under the bonnet the Sport Coupé GTE utilises a plug-in hybrid drive, combining a TSI petrol engine with two electric motors.








The XL Sport turned heads when it was unveiled at the Paris Motor Show in October 2014. Developed from the Volkswagen XL1, the world's most energy efficient production car, the XL Sport is a super-efficient concept sports car powered by a Ducati ************ engine. The two-cylinder Ducati V2 engine produces 200 PS and the XL Sport has a top speed of 168 mph.








The third concept on display on the Volkswagen stand will be the Golf R 400 which debuted at the Auto China show in Beijing in April 2014. Based on the standard Golf R hatchback, the R 400 concept ups the ante considerably, with 400 PS and 450 Nm of torque - plus looks to match the performance.








The Polo R WRC is of course not a concept, but a very real car which has seen action across the globe in the World Rally Championship. This model won the WRC last year and is currently leading the manufacturer and driver championships. The car's appearance at Goodwood comes just a couple of weeks after the manufacturer secured a 1-2-3 podium finish at the Rally of Portugal.








The Goodwood Festival of Speed, dubbed the 'largest motoring garden party in the world' is a unique weekend that brings together cars, stars and motor sport 'royalty' to create a celebration of all things automotive. It is held in the grounds of Goodwood House, Sussex, and includes a famous hillclimb event up the drive of the house.

















For further information on the festival, please go to https://ticketing.goodwood.com. For more details of the highlights of the Volkswagen stand or for your chance to win tickets, keep an eye on the Volkswagen Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/VolkswagenUK.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

The blue one looks exactly like the R8 with a VW badge but somehow they have shoe-horned the back end of a Volvo S60/S80 on??


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

SBM said:


> The blue one looks exactly like the R8 with a VW badge but somehow they have shoe-horned the back end of a Volvo S60/S80 on??


Theres a bit of GTR there too.


----------

